# Bubbler?



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got a small tank and put two female bettas in it. Should I have a bubbler in it? I am getting a new tank in a day or two (10 gal) and am just looking for some suggestions. Please remember these are my first fish. Here is a video stream of them: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/betafish99


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the site! Id first like to point out that bettas need a heater and females need to be in groops called surroritys with no less then 5 females. Two females cannot and will not get along with each other and will begin to fight each other to their death. Please seporate them imedately! Once you get your 10 gallon setup create lots of hiding places and get alot of plants so that once a pecking order is established the others can get away from the alpha female. You can find lots of more information on this site once you start looking into it more. ^.^


----------



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you  What about the bubbler? What does that do for the fish?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Bubblers are often used as a undergravel filteraton but really have no use for Betta. They breathe from the surface of the water with there labrenthe organ witch acts like lungs on a human as a posed to gills on eny other fish who whould need the oxygen in the water made by bubblers. Just remember to leave about an inch of space from the top of the tank durring water changes so they can breathe.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the site!
I recently got a 10 gal and its really nice having the space, i think 5 gals in that would be perfect for your new tank  Just like pete said, the bubbler isnt really helpful for bettas but they can look really nice and your bettas might actually enjoy the bubbler. If you have it, give it a try and see how the bettas like it ^^


----------



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think i'm going to get 3 more females in the morning so they don't fight. Would a 10 gal tank be big enough for that?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

10 gallon tanks just like I mentioned earlier are what surroritys need. Just remember the basics in it. Heater, lots of plants, and hiding places. ^.^


----------



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

One last thing. Should i be able to keep one of the bettas in this container just till morning so i can get them all in a bigger tank? It is the container they came in from Petsmart


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

yep just attach it to the inside of the tank with some tape so it doesnt sink or float around. ^.^


----------



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Done!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good for a temp and its for there own good to after all. ^.^ I hope to help ya out in the future so I sent ya a friend request and keep us all posted with how there doin and ofcourse Pics of them are aways welcome too!!!


----------



## Kevindolin2 (Feb 1, 2011)

When i fill up the new tank tomorrow do I need to add the 20% Betta H2O? Where I live in Michigan we have very clean tap water


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm..curious about the bubbled. I know it's not necessary, but do sone bettas enjoy playing in it?? Anyone have one going in their betta tank?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have one, and my boys (both) really enjoy playing in the bubbles. They'll even eat them, or at least try to.
Id take care in finding one you can adjust somehow, because too strong makes the surface wavey and they hate that, as well as too strong to play in.
:B


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

A bubbler should be fine, really the bubbler will only be an eye pleaser for you. I have bought 2 bubblers for my 2 new 5 gal fish tanks and so when i do get my fish as to not stress them out i have taped up the air hose so that it only trickles out and doesnt disturb the top of the water to much.


----------

